# Wanted. Tag Heuer Carrera Twin time.



## streety

*Wanted. Tag Heuer Carrera Twin time.*


View Advert


Looking for a Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time. In particular with white dial, leather strap and sapphire crystal case back. Really regret selling mine hence the request here. Please PM me.




*Advertiser*

streety



*Date*

19/04/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£1



*Category*

Wanted


----------

